# Hard of hearing



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know we have a few members who suffer this problem, how do you get on communicating with your partner while driving.
Whenever we go over bumpy terrain I must remember Hans can´t hear what I'm saying even though he has hearing aids, yes they are turned on :laugh: by the time we are on the flat again I've forgotten what it was I wanted to tell or ask him :grin2::laugh:
Does the T-link still exist?(I think thats what it was called), is there something to assist in this modern day of gadgets for everything ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts the same

He has hearing aids he doesn’t wear

Frankly I don’t give a dam if he hears me or not 

I can nag to my hearts content 

And when I need him to hear I make sure he does 

Maybe that’s why we are entering 54 years of marriage ?

Sandra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Best to get the hearing checked out


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes well

Enough said 

A disadvantage of 54 years of marraige 

Along with snoring 

The advantage?

I know him so well 

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I reckon at 64 my hearing is starting to deteriorate, but haven’t plucked up the courage to have it tested. It is most noticeable when in a noisy environment. I find it difficult to clearly hear conversation. I also find that when I am reading etc and the wife speaks to me, I inevitably miss the first part of what she says. Not because of hearing but because I am in a ‘zone’. She claims it is my hearing but she comes from a family who have a few who mumble, so I find them difficult to follow. That’s my excuse.

On a related story, I pass a little gift shop each day with the dog. The shop displays a chalk board which has a daily joke written on it. By coincidence here is today’s offering.

A man went to the doctor complaining of hearing loss. “What are the symptoms?” Asked the doctor.

“Homer is fat and yellow, and Marge has blue hair” replied the man.

Davy


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Well when i am with Bev in the car she usually mumbles very quietly while facing in the opposite direction to me. I used to say what. Don,t bother any more the best thing to say is aw or ok. She just carries on rambling then. For the record we divorced 20 years ago but living together now & getting on like a house on fire. Not sure how she will react once the motorhome is ready & she realises the beds are side by side. We have separate bedrooms & i can still hear the snoring through the wall. Just makes me smile.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Steve, I know just what you mean.
My wife turns the radio on and then starts talking???

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Both of us are going slightly deaf. The worse thing, I find, it not facing the person you are talking to. This happens a lot when travelling as we tend to look at the scenery and comment on it.


Also, with Chris, I find he does not "tune in" until I am half way through what I was saying! I am big on listening so will hear him talk to me if he faces me!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Both of us are going slightly deaf. The worse thing, I find, it not facing the person you are talking to. This happens a lot when travelling as we tend to look at the scenery and comment on it.
> Also, with Chris, I find he does not "tune in" until I am half way through what I was saying! I am big on listening so will hear him talk to me if he faces me!


Absolutely Pat.
I often miss the first word and topic and try to pickup up as we go along. But somehow from then on it "He, She, them, those, it's" etc. never the original topic.
I hate being with a crowd as it's just a noise. Aids just can't differentiate between conversations or extraneous noises. Face to face is the only way and again you need to catch the first word.
I now appreciate the VW sat nav as it always prepares for a command with 'now' or 'at'.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm feeling a huge sense of relief. I thought I was senile, decrepit, verging on Alzheimers. Now I realise you lot are just the same. I guess that makes me normal. Who'd'a thort it!:sign5:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> I'm feeling a huge sense of relief. I thought I was senile, decrepit, verging on Alzheimers. Now I realise you lot are just the same. I guess that makes me normal. Who'd'a thort it!:sign5:


You! Normal! Clear orf, no pardner of mine can possibly be normal >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*T-Loop system*

I remember what it was called, T-Loop and there used to be a switch on the aid to turn on the loop for banks, churches, theatres etc.
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=t-loop+hearing+system&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
We are off to the hearing aid shop this morning and will ask what has replaces the T on the aids and if there is something other than blue tooth thats replaced it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.ageukhearingaids.co.uk/hearing-aid-news/what-hearing-loop-system/

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am always staggered at the prices of hearing aids.
Many cost more than the latest smart phones that it's reported have more computing power than the Apollo moon landing. But these aids are little more than an amplifier and not a very good one at that.

And it's not because of lack of volume manufacturing. Just incredible mark ups and profits.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> I reckon at 64 my hearing is starting to deteriorate, but haven't plucked up the courage to have it tested. It is most noticeable when in a noisy environment. I find it difficult to clearly hear conversation. I also find that when I am reading etc and the wife speaks to me, I inevitably miss the first part of what she says. Not because of hearing but because I am in a 'zone'. She claims it is my hearing but she comes from a family who have a few who mumble, so I find them difficult to follow. That's my excuse.
> 
> On a related story, I pass a little gift shop each day with the dog. The shop displays a chalk board which has a daily joke written on it. By coincidence here is today's offering.
> 
> ...


By the law of (male) averages, you're probably already as deaf as a post!:laugh::laugh::laugh::wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had slight loss of hearing for a long time. The Professional who did the test blamed working in noisy environments but said Compressed Air was one of the worst offenders. A lot of Mining equipment was powered that way, so I am not surprised. just lately my Tinnitus has got worse, it started about the time BarryD uploaded his music videos. :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> ... The worse thing, I find, it not facing the person you are talking to... I am big on listening so will hear him talk to me if he faces me!


Hear! Hear! Pat (so to speak).

My Dad was totally deaf - and I mean totally deaf, not just hard of hearing. So my siblings and I grew up talking face to face with Dad - but making no sound! I have no idea how we learned that because my Mum used her voice when she spoke to him. So if you wanted to take part in a conversation including Dad and siblings, you had to lipread. We were very good at it but Mum wasn't - used to drive her mad hearing only 1 side of the conversation! Of course, I never knew this till later in life.

I find I still lipread to a certain extent
when listening and can see a mismatched video/sound immediately.

Dad's favourite newscaster on the early TV was Sylvia Sims (?) - apparently she enunciated her words well enough that Dad could appreciate what she was saying.

He ran his own carpentry business, albeit with my Mum, and later ourselves, to manage the phone. He was a marvel really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So true Jean. There are certain reporters and newscaster now I favour because they articulate but others like on the One Show who appear to mumble. Once again I choose not to watch/listen to foreign reporters for the same reason. And as for Muslim women covering their faces, I would not bother to even try to hold a conversation.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've never heard a word that she has said for well over 50 years....and I'm not deaf it's called marriage:surprise:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember Bill Turnbull on the breakfast show being miffed that someone complained he mumbled. "I do NOT mumble" he said.... Oh yes you do matey!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I quite like Mary Nightingale and Julie Etchingham as apart from being very attractive I can hear every word. Also Tom Bradbury, so I tend to watch ITV news at 10.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry for all those who are loosing their hearing because you miss so much, at 73+ my hearing is superb, I hear crickets, all the birds, the ticking of the timer that switches the lights on, the cat snoring when she is in the opposite side of the house, Hans hears non of these most of them not even with the aids in.

The young girl we saw this morning only knows of the blue tooth knows nothing about the loop system, probably not the other sort either >

A 12v version of the t-loop could be very useful.
http://www.ageukhearingaids.co.uk/hearing-aid-news/what-hearing-loop-system/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Few of us a perfect especially when ageing. But we adapt. I have always been colour deficient. Not colour blind but just some are not clear.
But it's never bothered me even when an electrician. So with hearing aids, glass's, teeth we can manage. 
Hans might not be bothered as we learn to do without some things. Although I do find hearing loss a big annoyance rather than handicap. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Few of us a perfect especially when ageing. But we adapt. I have always been colour deficient. Not colour blind but just some are not clear.
> But it's never bothered me even when an electrician. So with hearing aids, glass's, teeth we can manage.
> *Hans might not be bothered* as we learn to do without some things. Although I do find hearing loss a big annoyance rather than handicap.
> 
> Ray.


Er, Hans is bothered very much, he has tried no end of different aids Ray and has them in from dawn to dusk, why do you think he is not bothered?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was just saying that we adapt. Well some of us. Yes when something you have had is no longer functioning it's a loss. But somethings we have never had are not so important.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your still talking in riddles, this is more about me wanting to communicate with him when travelling, what are you talking about? :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Hans is bothered and obviously you are as well. I am bothered about my hearing loss. But all I was trying to say was we all have defects and things don't work so good with age.
So we need to adapt and not morn things we are losing. If I can't hear a thermostat click on and off I can live with it.
But again it's individual as even with poor hearing there are some odd sounds that register. But my biggest problem is the cacophony of sounds. 

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Get Hans one of these, Milly. You could suspend it from the overhead on a bungee cord.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...7aAhXlB8AKHT2kDu0QMwjPASg9MD0&iact=mrc&uact=8

Damn, I'm full of good ideas.

Well, full of something.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Clear orf Ray, your going to deep, I only asked a simple question to start with, I think, didn't I?

Of course I did.
Hard of hearing
I know we have a few members who suffer this problem, how do you get on communicating with your partner while driving.
Whenever we go over bumpy terrain I must remember Hans can´t hear what I'm saying even though he has hearing aids, yes they are turned on by the time we are on the flat again I've forgotten what it was I wanted to tell or ask him 
Does the T-link still exist?(I think thats what it was called), is there something to assist in this modern day of gadgets for everything ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, right. We don't have bumpy terrain.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Get Hans one of these, Milly. You could suspend it from the overhead on a bungee cord.
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...7aAhXlB8AKHT2kDu0QMwjPASg9MD0&iact=mrc&uact=8
> 
> Damn, I'm full of good ideas.
> ...


His own snazzy version, patent applied for. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert finds the noise around dificult 

We manage 

At night when he snores 

I wish I was the deaf one 

He sometimes sleeps in another room and I’m grateful for a nights sleep

But I miss him in close

In the night I wake up

And every thing I’ve done wrong comes back to haunt me

And he is not there 

The one thing I’ve done right 
Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Apart from the exorbitant cost of hearing aids I also think that there needs to be a shift in our thinking of them. When I was young it was awful to be told that you had to wear glasses. Now they are fashion accessories. Wouldn't it be nice if the same happened with hearing aids? Can't see it happening, myself, as they are more commonly worn by the over 50's. So many people resist wearing them. My brother despairs of his mother in law as she never wears hers and keeps missing her grandsons comments etc. and the whole social occasion is ruined by all the repetitions which she doesn't hear anyway!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat. I have always said glass's are now a fashion appendage and even have designer names. How about Dior or Gucci hearing aids.?
But glass's have now come down to more competitive prices unlike aids.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem with hearing aids

They amplify the sound

All sounds ,not only those you wish to hear 
The rustling of paper ect 

Normal hearing well you phase out sounds in the background

It’s a bit like me wearing hearing aids to amplify Alberts snoring 

He says he hears enough

And in a room full of people he hears too much 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Egg bluddy zactly Sandra. But at over £1,000 each you would expect a bit more sophistication.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know how many private hearing aids Hans tried, he didn't get on with any of them, so tried the health service ones and they were no different so paid the 10€ and has them altered & mended FOC.
In England the health service must provide you with aids that you can hear with. We had a friend who was an organ builder, he was very hard of hearing and had private aids until it came about the NHS had to provide him with aids for his job.
Hans´s Mother had private aids, the health service took over the maintenance of those. You are also provided with batteries for the aids, not here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, same here in France Jan.
But we do get something like 10% back from the state of the purchase price. And €55 a year towards the batts.
Only did that once and then bought second hand at £400 a pair and bros in laws new ones after he died free.
You obviously only use the amp and change the tube and ear plug when can be bought very reasonably.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me I’m happy he can’t hear details

As I mumble under my breath 

He hears enough when I need him too 

I just wish I couldn’t hear Him snoring night after night 

Sandra


----------

